# Laundry Room and half bath overhaul!



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I am officially done my project. This started the day after my final fishing trip in mid December. This involved gutting my laundry room and half bath, installing a gas pipe for a dryer, replacing an entire exterior wall because of termite damage, framing and installing a new wall to create a room for the heater/water heater, installing tile floors, insulating the room for the first time, new exterior window, all new interior doors, rerouting all plumbing and electrical, installing a drop ceiling, and replacing all laundry room electrical. Why did I do this? Because the previous owner liked to drink in his back porch. Therefore, his dryer was in the cold garage and fridge in the house. That and I am a perfectionist and cannot just move the dryer...Oh yeah, I also like Demo!!!

BEFORE:


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Electical: Someone didn't like their house and wanted a fire!!!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

DURING: 

Termite damage:


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

FINISHED PRODUCT: 

New Window: 










Bathroom:


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Notice I used a mosaic instead of marple for thresholds...


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you to everyone that offered advice! I did nearly all of the work. My friend Bill did most of the tile...my Father in Law did the trim...my Uncle and fishing partner helped do the drop ceiling.


----------



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

wow, that is a lot of work!! Looks awesome!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

good idea to put a hang rod above the washer/dryer. job well done for sure!

just curious why your floor perimeter is raised a bit (in toilet picture, right side, and also in washer/dryer pic near the door on the right). ?

Knucklez


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

This is a split level home. The rooms are ground level and I guess they needed a raised block perimeter. That was a SOB to level and tile!!!


----------

